
Synsh: Shell Pipeline Synthesizer - psuter
https://synsh.dev/
======
lioeters
Very interesting idea!

For others, here's what I understood from the About page: the "synthesizer" is
not a musical one, it's algorithmic. You give examples of inputs and outputs
you want, and it "synthesizes" a pipeline of shell command(s) to make that
transformation.

Example:

Input: 1,2,3

Output: 123

Result:

    
    
      # 1. Delete occurrences of ",".
      tr -d ,

